# I think my GSD is in heat?



## Sandra2548 (May 1, 2010)

Can someone help me out? Bella is around 5 - 6 months... I think she may be in heat because she is very fishy smelling to the point where it makes me sick from the smell she has a weird discharge coming from her V every so often that is milky clear/ yellow fluid that smells horrible and shes always licking herself. My other two dogs I have are fixed and sometimes they smell a little fishy if they lick themselves but never as bad as Bella and they don't have that odd discharge. Does anyone know what it is? Shes a healthy puppy and she has mostly all her shots.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

My GSD had the same yellow discharge around 6 months and I ended up getting a spay....my vet said the yellow discharge was just puppy vaginitus and the spay should help...1 month later and no yellow discharge anymore


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

When Mia was in heat there were droplets of blood...not a lot...just here and there and they cleaned up easily. We had to wait two full months after her heat for her spay. Never in all my years w/ female dogs have I seen a yellowish discharge or a fishy smell. I would see the vet.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Have you had her at the vet for a check-up?

Could be a yeast infection.. which would require antibiotics to cure (also there are good diets to go on if dogs are prone to such infections).

I would have her checked by a vet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GET TO THE VET! There is something up and since usually blood and swelling happens with a heat, seems like something else is going on. May want to schedule a spay surgery while you are there.


----------

